# My little 100 lb Malinois



## MississippiRick (May 26, 2011)

This is my dog "Boomer"...Thinking soon of getting him a GSD playmate..


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

:wub:He is a handsome dog. And looks full of energy.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

He's gorgeous! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Love his face!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

gorgeous mally


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Your 100lb mal looks like he could stand to lose about 20 pounds in some of those pictures  Rolly polly!

Very handsome boy, though.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

GSDElsa said:


> Your 100lb mal looks like he could stand to lose about 20 pounds in some of those pictures  Rolly polly!
> 
> Very handsome boy, though.


Looks like a commercial for TOTW. That yellow bag looks very familiar.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

That's a big Mal! Great looking dog


----------



## lovethebreed (Feb 13, 2011)

GSDElsa said:


> Your 100lb mal looks like he could stand to lose about 20 pounds in some of those pictures  Rolly polly!
> 
> Very handsome boy, though.


I agree, while he is a good looking boy the extra pounds take away from him. 20 lbs less and he would be STUNNING!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Boomer is a very handsome boy, enjoyed the pic's, thanks for sharing.


----------



## MississippiRick (May 26, 2011)

lovethebreed said:


> I agree, while he is a good looking boy the extra pounds take away from him. 20 lbs less and he would be STUNNING!


I am working on that...that is all Dads fault...hahahaha...too much giving in to those eyes when I am eating........When we go to the field though, he will cover the distance faster than the skinny ones...hahaha...and seems everyone puts on the sleeves and works with the little dogs....hmmmmmmm...they know how hard he hits, but thats no excuse, he needs the exercise also.......


----------



## MississippiRick (May 26, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> Looks like a commercial for TOTW. That yellow bag looks very familiar.


 
You are right on the TOTW bag  Won't find any cheap fillers and grains in his bowl...He tears that stuff up


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

lovethebreed said:


> I agree, while he is a good looking boy the extra pounds take away from him. 20 lbs less and he would be STUNNING!


Agreed, especially if he's a working dog. That's one of the big things people push to agencies about Mals VS GSD's....they're generally leaner and can fit into places GSD's can't.

Pretty dog!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is he a police dog? Or your personal dog?


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Looks like dad is the Police, and the K9 is the Malinois.... Thats my guess from the photos!


----------



## MississippiRick (May 26, 2011)

Deuce said:


> Agreed, especially if he's a working dog. That's one of the big things people push to agencies about Mals VS GSD's....they're generally leaner and can fit into places GSD's can't.
> 
> Pretty dog!


Thanks....believe me, we are working on it...would love to get him down to around 80...average weight for Malinois male is 55-65, believe it or not the female is 65-75, anyway, he will never get to 65, seems to have a lot bigger bone structure. This was a rescue dog, found wondering abandoned in an oil field where he had been for God knows how long. My friend, and oil engineer tried coaxing him up to his truck every night on his way home with a sandwich, until one night he finally came up and took it. He took him home and his wife said NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!...hahahaha...they already had two other Malinois S.A.R. dogs, and she said no more. So he called me and asked if I would take him.

He was skinny and weight only 40 pounds when found. In pretty bad shape, sad shape really. So, he has come about just fine. The vet told me a LOT of this weight would appear and bloat him from the heartworm medicine but the weight would go down after treatments. He stressed the point that the medicine will increase his appetite to a point where I might just want to cut way back, but he said do not do that because he needs it in his stomach or the medicine would cause ulcers........so, we are just cruizing along doing what he said and all is well.............


----------



## MississippiRick (May 26, 2011)

Deuce said:


> Agreed, especially if he's a working dog. That's one of the big things people push to agencies about Mals VS GSD's....they're generally leaner and can fit into places GSD's can't.
> 
> Pretty dog!


And you are right about that being ONE of the reasons for the recent upswing in departments switching over to Mals..The main reason is the fact that there has become so much in-breeding in the breed that they just don't know what they are getting anymore, papers or not. Too many hip problems down the road. I have too many friends that are k-9 officers, and granted, they have some nice Shepherds. You will never find me bad mouthing a Shepherd. Have owed many of them, along with a few Dobermans here and there. You will never see that many Shepherds still doing street work though when they are 14 years old. They usually retire them long before that. I know 6 Malinois now that are working and all are over the age of 12, and you would think they are two years old...


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

he is a very handsome boy.  is he yours or part of the police force and your assigned partner??? Gsds are great dogs and would be a great playmate for boomer, as long as he is not dog aggressive... Good luck with your choices  if you do get a gsd make sure you put pictures on here!


----------



## MississippiRick (May 26, 2011)

juliejujubean said:


> he is a very handsome boy.  is he yours or part of the police force and your assigned partner??? Gsds are great dogs and would be a great playmate for boomer, as long as he is not dog aggressive... Good luck with your choices  if you do get a gsd make sure you put pictures on here!


No, he is mine...I am retired now and its just me and him...I for sure will post whatever it is that I end up with....this one below is pretty much in the running right now...........hahahahaha


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Big dog, cute puppy. 

I hope people are not trying to supersize mals.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow! He's a big boy! I agree he probably could stand to lose a few lbs but...can't we all 

Either way he is GORGEOUS!!! So, so handsome!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I doubt, that even being fat, that dog weighs in at 100 lbs and from one mal owner to another I truely hope he doesn't because that's just a sad state of affairs when people brag about a 100 lb malinois. They should not be anywhere close to being that big.

And in regards to the car - wow, I'm speechless. I can honestly say that I don't know a single officer on our dept who would drive a car like car, retired or not. A - most police off duty don't want anyone knowing who they are or what they do, and B - most of the stuff on that car isn't legal here and it's obvious it's not a K9 car because no K9 unit in the world has a back seat in the car. Cars like that are stopped daily here by the real police, because the motives for trying to impersonate a LEO aren't taken upon kindly, and anyone who decks their car out like that is clearly telling the public they are the police. No retired cop in the world would drive a car like that.


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

Rerun said:


> I doubt, that even being fat, that dog weighs in at 100 lbs


I agree. It looks like a 60 pound dog with 15 pounds of fat on him. But ain't no way that dog is 100 pounds.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

Im not so sure. I have a mal and shes super thin SUPER thin. and shes around 60. So im sure he can wiegh more than her.Some dogs are just differently breed. I have a shep that is 49 pounds on her fat days and a shep thats 120. Dogs vary. And i dont see why yall are being rude. Im pretty sure hes not "bragging" on his wieght.. not saying the dog couldnt loose a few pounds but... He also did admit the dog was over wieght.. no need to keep badgering him.


----------



## MississippiRick (May 26, 2011)

Rerun said:


> I doubt, that even being fat, that dog weighs in at 100 lbs and from one mal owner to another I truely hope he doesn't because that's just a sad state of affairs when people brag about a 100 lb malinois. They should not be anywhere close to being that big.
> 
> And in regards to the car - wow, I'm speechless. I can honestly say that I don't know a single officer on our dept who would drive a car like car, retired or not. A - most police off duty don't want anyone knowing who they are or what they do, and B - most of the stuff on that car isn't legal here and it's obvious it's not a K9 car because no K9 unit in the world has a back seat in the car. Cars like that are stopped daily here by the real police, because the motives for trying to impersonate a LEO aren't taken upon kindly, and anyone who decks their car out like that is clearly telling the public they are the police. No retired cop in the world would drive a car like that.


I don't really know why I have to take the time out of my busy day to defend the things I post, but I guess for some of you that is the only way. Lets start with the dog first. Yes, he in fact does weigh 100 pounds, I just had him weighed Friday at the Vets. You I guess do not read the other posts I responded to, about his bloating because of the heartworm medicine he is on. After his treatment the Vet said a lot of this weight will be lost. But don't sit there and tell me that my dog does not weigh something when I just had the **** dog weighed. How ignorant can one person be?

Ok, now lets discuss the car. I really do not car what is legal in the State where you live or is not legal. I really could care less. Everything on my car is legal. I travel about 1800 miles every single week, so everything in my so called "office" is set up the way I want it. I train dogs, and sure the car is marked. Because you still have dumb ass people that will come right up to the car, look in the window, tease the dog until he is bleeding from the gums from hitting the wire mesh. I guess no matter how far and where you travel to, you will always have dumb people.

I have always had Crown Vics and will continue to buy them even after they stop making them in 2011. They are about the best road car a person can have. I have 208,000 on this now, and put 410,000 on the one before this. But of course you won't believe that either, would you like me to fax you all the receipts?

Great News FLASH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You say no K-9 car in the world has a back seat?????????? Will guess what, this car does. I don't need a stainless steel containment compartment for my job. My dog does not crap or piss in the back. I sure would like to know what Communist State you live in where nothing on that car is legal in your State...Sure glad I don't live there.

And where do you get off telling me that my dog by weighing what he does is not fit. Why don't you come down here and put the sleeve on and work with him for about a half hour? You will see how fit he is. I have no idea what you do for a living, other than I know you must be bored to death when all you can do is worry about how much MY dog weighs and what KIND of a car I drive. I feel sort of sorry for you buddy.


----------



## JPrice (Feb 19, 2011)

Rerun said:


> I doubt, that even being fat, that dog weighs in at 100 lbs and from one mal owner to another I truely hope he doesn't because that's just a sad state of affairs when people brag about a 100 lb malinois. They should not be anywhere close to being that big.
> 
> And in regards to the car - wow, I'm speechless. I can honestly say that I don't know a single officer on our dept who would drive a car like car, retired or not. A - most police off duty don't want anyone knowing who they are or what they do, and B - most of the stuff on that car isn't legal here and it's obvious it's not a K9 car because no K9 unit in the world has a back seat in the car. Cars like that are stopped daily here by the real police, because the motives for trying to impersonate a LEO aren't taken upon kindly, and anyone who decks their car out like that is clearly telling the public they are the police. No retired cop in the world would drive a car like that.



God, please get a life. People like you are the reason many hate this website.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

MississippiRick said:


> No, he is mine...I am retired now and its just me and him...I for sure will post whatever it is that I end up with....this one below is pretty much in the running right now...........hahahahaha


WOW, cute pup. Looks like a shepherd/mal cross.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

That puppy is too cute. Looks like it already has a lot of personality.  looks like a winner for boomer. On another note sorry how rude people are, there are some on here that will tell you that your killing your dog by feeding it the wrong food to your a terrible owner. Don't mind them. But that puppy is cute, looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm not going to argue whether a dog I've never seen in person is 100 lbs. Looking at him sitting in the front seat of the car gives me the impression that is he quite tall. My girl is 24.5" and sitting in the front seat of my Monte Carlo, she doesn't almost hit the top of the car with her ears like he is. His coloring and head scream purebred Mal. How much SHOULD he weigh? If he's 100 lbs now and need to lose 15 lbs that puts him at 85 lbs, still 20 lbs more than a Mal should weigh? 

If a dog is poorly bred then I can see a Mal being oversized by that much. Look at all the oversized shepherds? I pulled one GSD that was 100 lbs and thin from our local shelter. MAGSR called him the Shetland Pony Dog. I believe he was 29" or 30" tall and he would have not fit in my front seat at all so I can see this particular dog weighing about 80 lbs as an ideal weight.


----------



## MississippiRick (May 26, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> I'm not going to argue whether a dog I've never seen in person is 100 lbs. Looking at him sitting in the front seat of the car gives me the impression that is he quite tall. My girl is 24.5" and sitting in the front seat of my Monte Carlo, she doesn't almost hit the top of the car with her ears like he is. His coloring and head scream purebred Mal. How much SHOULD he weigh? If he's 100 lbs now and need to lose 15 lbs that puts him at 85 lbs, still 20 lbs more than a Mal should weigh?
> 
> If a dog is poorly bred then I can see a Mal being oversized by that much. Look at all the oversized shepherds? I pulled one GSD that was 100 lbs and thin from our local shelter. MAGSR called him the Shetland Pony Dog. I believe he was 29" or 30" tall and he would have not fit in my front seat at all so I can see this particular dog weighing about 80 lbs as an ideal weight.


Boomer is 26 1/4" tall. That is my goal, to get him down around 80. As far as breeders and such this is and will always be a mystery, considering like I have posted before, he was found as a stray wondering around in an oil field. Right now we are just trying to get through this heartworm thing and he is having a bit of a rough time with it. His condition is not that serious at all so the vet put him on Doxycycline (8 pills a day) to see how he does before proceeding. It will be so hard to keep him down and calm for the required time needed after the injections......He is a trooper, he is hanging in there.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He sure look purebred Mal. I read that he was a stray. My first thought is maybe he's not purebred, but very high content Mal. My girl is a pound puppy. Who knows if our dogs are actually purebred! 

What med is causing him to water bloat? What does the Doxy do for heartworm? Can they give him a diuretic to help with the bloating? Is that extra water weight hard on his heart?


----------



## MississippiRick (May 26, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> He sure look purebred Mal. I read that he was a stray. My first thought is maybe he's not purebred, but very high content Mal. My girl is a pound puppy. Who knows if our dogs are actually purebred!
> 
> What med is causing him to water bloat? What does the Doxy do for heartworm? Can they give him a diuretic to help with the bloating? Is that extra water weight hard on his heart?


I really don't know that much about all of the Vet lingo...but he is putting him on a "slow kill" type program......here is a link that explains things a whole lot better than I ever could..

DogAware.com Health: Heartworm Disease in Dogs - Prevention and Treatment


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rick - sent you a PM. Thought you might be interested in another dog's story who did the slow kill method. I would be concerned with excess water weight as his heart is already stressed from the worms.


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

Lovely dog -- lovely pup. Both are fabulous. 

This comes from someone who has a 90 pound Aussie (I was at the vet's last week vetting my new pup so I am quite clear on the weight unless the scale was off). Not obese, either. He's freakishly large and purebred as can be (reference my photo album). He's a SD and the hundreds and hundreds of people I meet remark on his size (height). My favorite was a little kid in WalMart saying "Aiy, un perro gigante". Would anyone like to comment about my Aussie? Didn't think so. It's nobody's business how much the dog weighs. Your dog is obviously large to carry that weight that well. He's lucky to have found you and have you taking him through the lengthy clean-up process.

As to the car. I drive a Nissan Murano. Is that a problem for anyone? My car is NOT marked, but I do have a personalized plate. Does that count? We do have an diesl F250 to haul our trailer. Any problem with that? Didn't think so. Drive the car you love and feel safe in.

I'm obviously being facetious. Ignore the lame comments and enjoy the good. You've done well by taking this animal and he will do well by you. BTW -- thank you for your service both active and retired in protecting and serving your community.


----------

